
Ask HN: Arduino or Raspberry PI for teenager? - tmaly
My nephew, who is 16, wants to do a computer project for his senior year.  He wanted to build a computer, but I suggested doing something with a small computer setup like the raspberry pi might be more interesting.  What platform and materials would you suggest for a small computer on chip format to a young person with no programming experience?
======
richerlariviere
If he wants to build the hardware: buy Arduino

If he wants to build the software: buy Raspberry (since the motherboard is
already built)

Those are cheap so you could buy all of them :). I would personally recommend
the Raspberry Pi because the default OS (wheezy raspbian) contains lot of
resources to learn programming as a beginner. If you go on the Arduino way,
buy the starter pack, as it contains a "cookbook" with many projects.

